
This Startup's Artificial Voice Sounds Almost Indistinguishable from a Human's - panabee
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2017/11/03/this-startups-artificial-voice-sounds-almost-indistinguishable-from-a-humans/#316581ae388c
======
Jeff_Brown
Three totally different points:

Sometimes I find it useful to add a comment of the form "this function is
called by that function" to the called function.

An editor that let you mark comments as explaining how, explaining why,
identifying further work that needs doing, etc. and then filter out the
irrelevant ones would be nice.

It ought to be that we could attach a comment to a specific expression, rather
than just sticking it nearby.

